# Anti sway questions.



## jnn7404 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi everyone I am new to the camper world and I have a few questions. I have a 30' dutchmen pull behind that weighs 5,500 lbs allegidly. I don't know the tongue weight is there a place I can find that out? I pull it with a 04 Avalanche Z71 4X4 1500. It sways pretty bad over 60-65 mph and is terrible on side curvy roads. I know of the sway bar hitches but I have heard that load leveling shocks/airbags will eliminate swaying also. Does anyone on here have them or know if they work. I occasionally haul a heavy trailer also so This would be nice because I can use it for that trailer also.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

30' and 5500 lbs.? That sounds mighty light. Though most manufacturers have the empty weight w/o options. So once you add the fridge, the a/c, the microwave, anything else not standard, fill the propane bottles, add some water, then pack your gear, it adds up quick.

To get the accurate weight, you're going to need to go find some scales - here's a good thread and even a link to when Ruide weighed his - Weighing Your RV

I have a '06 Suburban, and it is supposed to automatically level out my ride, so I can't put in air shocks or bags. I do use the load leveling hitch - it doesn't make much difference on mine to getting it level, but I do feel better control when using it. Your truck might be a candidate for Super Springs - again, because of how GM made mine, I can't use them either, though they look great.

Last trip I kept it at 63 or below instead of my normal 70-75, and I didn't have to fight pulling at all (plus saved a bunch of gas).


----------



## jnn7404 (Apr 20, 2009)

I know that 60-65 is a good speed but on a long straight haul I wish I could go a little faster. Unfortunatly my Avalanche doesn't have the auto air ride system on it but these springs you are talking about are the just coil springs or are they air springs? I don't pull stuff all the time so I don't want to permanatly stiffen up the rear. On a unloaded vehicle that can make a bad ride. I am going to take my truck to a truck stop and use their scales to get a base weight on my truck then I will take my camper up there and see. Like you said 5,500 lbs seems awfully light for such a big camper. I know my old 2001 silverado with the 4.8 V8 wouldn't pull it over 55mph and it was in the bind of its life. It only had 80,000 miles on it. Thanks for the input it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

The super springs attach to the leaf springs. It appears that they only affect when there is a load.

I forgot to mention earlier - while air shocks or bags will level your vehicle, load leveling hitch will distribute weight to the front axle. I had air shocks on my old Explorer, and it did help with the ride, but the load leveling makes it more stable.


----------



## jnn7404 (Apr 20, 2009)

That makes sense. The only thing is I have rear coil springs instead of leaf springs. I seen a weight distribution hitch for like 280. Do you get what you pay for when it comes to these?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, it does make it more stable.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

I would for sure run a WDH with a sway bar attached to that. You will notice a big difference with your half ton towing the TT.

I have seen 30' campers at 5000lbs, but that is before loaded with water, supplies, propane etc. We looked at a couple that had a shipping weight of 4900lbs. So they are out there. Loading the camper up for a trip can easily add 1500+ lbs.


----------

